# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  सार्टरी और टार्टरी

## superidiotonline

इस ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र में विभिन्न खाद्य पदार्थों में स्वाद और परिरक्षण के लिए मिलाए जाने वाले परिरक्षकों (Preservatives) *सार्टरी और टार्टरी* के बारे में विस्तार से समझाया जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

सार्टरी और टार्टरी का उपयोग मुख्यतः एक परिरक्षक के रूप में खाद्य पदार्थों को लम्बी अवधि के लिए सुरक्षित रखने के लिए किया जाता है। इसके अतिरिक्त खाद्य पदार्थों को खट्टा करने के लिए भी सार्टरी और टार्टरी का उपयोग किया जाता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

सार्टरी और टार्टरी बाज़ार में दानेदार पाउडर के रूप में बिकता है और देखने में एक समान ही प्रतीत होता है, किन्तु इन दोनों के घटक अलग-अलग होते हैं तथा ये दोनों अलग-अलग चीजें हैं। मज़ेदार बात यह है कि सार्टरी और टार्टरी सिर्फ बोलचाल की भाषा में प्रयुक्त किया जाता है तथा बोलचाल की भाषा में सार्टरी और टार्टरी को कभी-कभी साटरी और टाटरी भी कहा जाता है। वस्तुतः सार्टरी का सही नाम 'साइट्रिक एसिड' है और टार्टरी का सही नाम 'टार्टरिक एसिड' है।

----------


## superidiotonline

*सार्टरी और टार्टरी क्यों हैं एक दूसरे से अलग?*

सार्टरी अर्थात् साइट्रिक एसिड एक निर्बल कार्बनिक अम्ल की श्रेणी में आता है जिसका रसायनिक सूत्र C6H8O7 है। यह मुख्यतः निंबू-वंश के फलों में पाया जाता है।

टार्टरी अर्थात् टार्टरिक एसिड एक कार्बनिक अम्ल है जिसका रसायनिक सूत्र C4H6O6 है। यह प्राकृतिक रूप से कई फलों में विद्यमान रहता है। टार्टरिक एसिड मुख्यतः अंगूर में पाया जाता है, किन्तु केला, इमली और निम्बू-वंश के सभी फलों में भी यह मौजूद रहता है।

----------

